# Jetflame/Torch with simple bic as cartridge



## diamondback (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been searching for a whil for a jetflame lighter where you can use a normal lighter(bic, cricket,... standard size) as a cartridge. I think this have the best of both worlds, but I can't find a nice one. The only one I found is this, but not really what I'm looking for: http://www.hobbico.com/tools/hcar0755.html

hope someone knows a brand that makes them


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 22, 2010)

The one you found is the only one I've ever seen. As far as I know, they drain gas through the fill-hole in the bottom of the lighter; the burner at the top of the lighter is calibrated to release gas too slowly to produce a stable blue flame.

EDIT: Maybe I mis-read the link you posted. Is this more what you're looking for? http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/8868

Getting your butane packaged inside a plastic lighter is horribly inefficient, btw. The fuel inside a Bic lighter would get used up by a torch in a couple minutes. Buying the big canisters of butane fuel is both more economical and better for the environment.


----------



## MiniLux (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's another one called 'Cassette Torch':

http://microtorches.ayay.com/CassetteTorches.htm


MiniLux


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 22, 2010)

i tried few of them gas runs out faster that you can finish what you started, and they don't live long, plus flame would not stay constant, after 1 min or so it was jumping, i don't even remember brands, all crap.
what is not crap are the ones that have their own gas tank, but those can be expensive, another thing that i tried and still use, is radio shack butane soldering iron besides soldering tip it also has torch tip, and it fits a lot more gas than bic lighter, it also smaller than all of those torches.
most if not all gas soldering irons have torch tips, radio shack one cost $20, i also had more expensive and better quality iron pyropen made by Weller. but it broke, cheap one from radio shack still works, for a year already,


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 22, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> The one you found is the only one I've ever seen. As far as I know, they drain gas through the fill-hole in the bottom of the lighter;


 no, those lighters are disposable, they don't have fill hole at the bottom. 
few that i had used normal top valve but had their own piezo igniters instead of tuning the flint wheel


----------



## diamondback (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm searching for something that has more the look and feel of a normal butane torch. Guess most of them have their own butane tank


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 23, 2010)

diamondback said:


> I'm searching for something that has more the look and feel of a normal butane torch. Guess most of them have their own butane tank


 what exactly is the intended use for it???


----------



## diamondback (Sep 24, 2010)

Outdoor use and lighting a cigar at the same time. But I'm looking to the vector dual lighters now, looks like a nice option too(normal and jetflame)
found this: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278147
looks perfect for my use...


----------

